# Made a cube in a 1 inch ball



## Jimsehr (Mar 19, 2017)

I have made a ball in a 1 inch cube so I thought I would cube in a 1 inch ball. Just for fun.
All made on my old Logan. Made out of solid.
jimsehr


----------



## Ken from ontario (Mar 19, 2017)

Very interesting, I love it, hats off to you for your patience  and competence. well done.


----------



## Joe in Oz (Mar 21, 2017)

Now tell us how, please  Curious. Might be a good excercise to do with my grandkids....


----------



## loggerhogger (Mar 21, 2017)

Very nice

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MontanaAardvark (Mar 25, 2017)

Could you post a larger picture?  

To these old eyes it looks like you made three cubes in three one inch spheres that were one piece, so maybe a 3x1 bar?  Or out of three completely separate spheres that you somehow attached to each other?  Or are the three just stacked on top of each other?


Bob


----------



## Jimsehr (Mar 25, 2017)

They are stacked on top of each other. 
Jimsehr


----------



## wawoodman (Mar 25, 2017)

Joe in Oz said:


> Now tell us how, please  Curious. Might be a good excercise to do with my grandkids....



I wouldn't try it, myself. "Zaide, what does &$#%#%@&$ mean?"


----------



## markso125 (Mar 27, 2017)

These are what I have been having my students make. I pass them out to school/state administrators and business representatives when they take tours of our facility. Its a cool easy project and they are awesome PR when students are looking for jobs in the area


----------



## Jimsehr (Mar 28, 2017)

what kind of machine are these parts made on ?
Jimsehr


----------



## markso125 (Mar 28, 2017)

You can make this on a milling machine both cnc and manual its a lot easier then you think it is, the question is how many people have figured out the secret to doing it?

Depending on what material you are using you could even do it on a lathe with a 4 jaw chuck, it wouldn't be easy but it can be done.
My students make the dice out of 1.5" inch aluminum cubes and they retain most of that original size. It is the same process for doing it out of round parts


----------



## Jimsehr (Mar 28, 2017)

Mark   

                              Do you think your students could make this on a manual lathe? A 3/8 ball in a 5/8 ball in a 7/8 ball in a 1 inch cube all parts freefloating. 

I have made a part similar to your dice in a shop class on a cnc machine. It had a different shape for each face of the cube. So you had to program each face . Like you 
said it is easier then it looks. You make the part in a mill vice and after you do five sides , on the last side you pinch the center part in the vice by using a piece of shim
so part is supported while cutting .

I also think if you can hold a diameter and a depth on a lathe it is easy to make a make a cube in a cube. It is Quite a bit harder to make a ball in a cube or a ball in a ball.
How would you make your dice if the outside was round? How would you hold it?
jimsehr


----------



## markso125 (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't think I have anyone at this point in time that could do a ball in a cube, none of my students are up to that skill level yet.

As for holding round parts I usually have them make soft jaws for the mill vices. That reduces the risk of flattening the sides.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 28, 2017)

I think you guys have to come help me grind my concrete floors for sealant. You have way too much time on your hands. Free food, adult inebriate's, and tall tales around the fire. Nice work by the way. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Jimsehr (Feb 17, 2021)

_Markso125_
I’ve made some, kind of like those when I was taking a class and I had to write the program for each different face.
Jimsehr


----------



## loggerhogger (Feb 18, 2021)

I make these for gifts
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brento (Feb 18, 2021)

markso125 said:


> These are what I have been having my students make. I pass them out to school/state administrators and business representatives when they take tours of our facility. Its a cool easy project and they are awesome PR when students are looking for jobs in the area
> 
> View attachment 229891


I would love to make one of those!


----------

